# Baker21 vs Renault Megane Sport MK2.......



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello all..........:wave:

Hope your all enjoying the better weather at the moment along with some time off work no doubt, which is alwaysd good........:thumb:

This detail was completed a while ago but I have been a little slack on the write-ups of late so apologies to Sam for the delay in this getting onto DW........

I had been in touch with Sam for a while and having viewed the Megane before completing the detail I was unsure of what results would be possible, hearing various things with regards to how soft this paintwork is.

Sam contacted me via an old friend after she noticed various marks on the paintwork, in this instance these were RDS marks from having used a brush on the paintwork.........:doublesho

I agreed to complete my usual detail in one day, pretty much an 'Enhancement' removing with I could within a sensible time frame, so Sam dropped the car off at the unit on a Saturday morning with the car looking as follows:




























Some swirls visible:




























Some more swirls here:



















Interior looking good:
































































So looking a little tired but nothing that couldn't be turned around to a respectable level in a day...........:thumb:

*The Detail Process:*

This detail will I am afraid not include lots of product images in my normal format as I went along, mainly because my normal Sony camera died, as stated in my last detail and with Jules not around I didn't want to keep picking up and putting down the new SLR in a dirty environment, so in summary the picture content will be less.........

First on the list was the wheels as normal so off the first one came and onto the RiMat:



















Needless to say the wheel took some time with the many spokes but Megs Wheel Brightner, AS Tardis and Iron X worked well, this was followed by each wheel being sealed with some Planet Polish Wheel Seal and Shine:










While each wheel was off the arches were scrubbed with a Vikan Arch Brush and some Megs APC.

After all the wheels had been completed I decided to clean the engine bay, so with a quick rinse first, some Megs APC aggitated with a Detailer Brush left the following:










This was then rinsed to leave the following:










The car was washed using Powercraft Pressure Washer, Snow Foam with HD Elite Lance, 2BM consisting of Megs Hyper Wash, Megs Buckets and Gritguards and Lambswool Wash Mitts.

The car was rinsed and then foamed:



















All shuts were aggitated with some Megs APC and a Detailer Brush, car then re-foamed and washed using the 2BM, then rinsed again to leave the following:



















Next up it was time to clay the car with some Elite Fine Yellow Poly clay with Megs Last Touch as lube:










Safe to say the car hadn't been clayed before and was carrying a lot of contaminents............

AS Tardis was used on the lower sills and arches with a Microfibre to remove the larger amounts of tar ont he bodywork, then the car was rinsed and Megs Last Touch applied and dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel.

The defects in the paintwork were now apparent:
































































I then rolled the car into the unit and taped up all the areas I didn't want to machine over.

Marking a test section on the Passenger Door the paintwork looked as follows under the Work Lamp Lighting:





































Strange the lighting of these pictures as the paintwork maybe doesn't look too bad, seems almost difficult to get a feel for how bad the paintwork was but nevertheless some paint readings to check:



















Working with various combinations it was clear that most of the paintwork on the car had low readings with the door in a similar state, having not worked on a Renault before it was clear that I didn't want to go too heavy but even on a 3M Yellow Polishing Pad with some Megs 205, marks were being added into the finish, so a follow up 3M Blue Finishing Pad with some Megs 205 refined down very well to leave the following:




























You will now see some depth in the left hand side but also some RDS marks remaining:










Closer inspection these are visible:










But in comparison to the other half of the door a big improvement:










50/50:




























I then finished off the other half of the door and took the car outside to check in direct sunlight, you can compare to the front wing and below the bump strip that hasn't been machined as yet:










Front wing swirling and RDS marks:










Compared to the door:










Moving back inside I continued with this combination around the rest of the car, time however became short as I encountered fresh paintwork on the driver's side that seemed a lot tougher than the rest of the car, I aimed to leave a similar level of enhancement over the whole car but as stated the RDS marks remained...........

Jules at this point turned up with the roof down in the Streetka to lend a hand on the interior, she used Henry, Planet Polishes Fibre Bright and Plastic Fantastic, Megs Slide Lock Brush and the Megs Large Brush. She also cleaner all the leather with Gliptpone Leather Cleaner and then conditioned the leather with Gliptone Leather Conditioner.

I was still working my way around the Megane with my new Makita 9227CB, which I have to say is a great machine so thanks Mike.........:wave:

Once all the machining was completed, the car was taken outside, rinsed and dried with some Megs Last Touch and a Waffle Weave Drying Towel.

The car was then bought back inside and I opted for the Blackfire Wet Over Ice Kit -Black Fire Wet Diamond All Finish Paint Protection via the supplied Applicator Pad followed by Black Fire Midnight Sun Wax via the supplied Applicator Pad and finally some Black Fire Deep Gloss Spray.

Megs Glass Cleaner and Glass Cleaning Cloths were used inside and out on the windows.

Finally some Megs Hyper Dressing for all the external Plastic Trim and arches was applied and some AS Highstyle via a Paintbrush for the tyres.

*The Results - Indoor:*





















































































































































































*The Results - Outdoor:*






















































































































Apologies for the shorter than normal write up and lack of product's used pictures, I was taken for time on this one and also need to thank Jules for coming over to give me a hand for a few hours, much appreciated.........:thumb:

Really strange paintwork on this one but a vast improvement over it's original condition, nice to detail something away from the VAG stable and thanks to Sam for letting me have the time with the car........

Comment's good or bad welcome as always.......


----------



## kenny_boon (Feb 27, 2008)

brilliant job as always mate 

always find it interesting how every car makes paint differs so much.

end result looks great, before was an interesting mix of swirls etc


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

Fantastic job. Car looks great.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

si very nice as all ways


----------



## SCOTIA (Jun 1, 2006)

Excellent as usual mate,the megane panels are very soft did you generate a lot of heat when polishing?


----------



## Bensenn_GER (Mar 24, 2010)

That car looks realy good now. But thats only because of your new Makita I guess. :thumb:


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Lovely jubbly!


----------



## h13ulk (Oct 31, 2008)

car looks great buddy, how long did all that take


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Simon :thumb: great work fella, inside or out the finish looked absolutely stunning.

Beautiful job, thanks for taking the time with the write up :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic as allways..


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

kenny_boon said:


> brilliant job as always mate
> 
> always find it interesting how every car makes paint differs so much.
> 
> end result looks great, before was an interesting mix of swirls etc


Your not the only one that finds it interesting Kenny, seriously different to others I have detailed before, what with the plastic front wings........:buffer:



SCOTIA said:


> Excellent as usual mate,the megane panels are very soft did you generate a lot of heat when polishing?


They were soft in some areas but others were very hard, working with the same pads, polishes and technique did not yield similar results, I think this was due to the car having seen fresh paint in a number of areas but yep, the panels did get warm.......



Bensenn_GER said:


> That car looks realy good now. But thats only because of your new Makita I guess. :thumb:


Makita is a very nice machine, smoother and feels better built than the SIM 180 but will still use the SIM 180 now and again I am sure.......:buffer:



h13ulk said:


> car looks great buddy, how long did all that take


Started at around 9AM and finished at 7PM, so a fair old long day........:car:



Mr Face said:


> Hi Simon :thumb: great work fella, inside or out the finish looked absolutely stunning.
> 
> Beautiful job, thanks for taking the time with the write up :thumb:


Thanks for taking the time to show up with the Makita Mike, really happy with it, PM coming your way shortly........:wave:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Immense work as always Simon. I really like the BF kit on dark/mid tone paints. 

Time is the biggest killer in detailing, hence why I no longer do heavy correction work unless a localised scratch/RDS. Some people simply can't go without their car for days at a time.

Enhancements are a great way of restoring so depth of colour to the paint and doing it in a suitable time scale. 

A lot of enthusiasts on here see pros 100% correcting cars and think it's doable sitting in your drive over the weekend, sometimes it just isn't if you are doing it correctly. Some of these guys including yourself Simon have spent days correcting cars and that's not including all the "details" that have still to be done.

It's nice to remind people you can have a fantastic looking finish without spending 3 whole days correcting paint, risking further damage down the road with minimal CC left if done in a DIY way.

These guys are professionals at the end of the day. 

Looking forward to reading more from you this summer, Si.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

gally said:


> Immense work as always Simon. I really like the BF kit on dark/mid tone paints.
> 
> Time is the biggest killer in detailing, hence why I no longer do heavy correction work unless a localised scratch/RDS. Some people simply can't go without their car for days at a time.
> 
> ...


All good points Gally and well put........:thumb:

I aim to do all I can in a day, nothing more unless it's really requested, for me it's about just spending a day with a car to make it look as good as possible in that time.........

For me the work the Pro's do over days is only something you can only do with the time allowed, it would be nice to do that but for me it's just not feasible, you have to admire the time spent on those sort of details as the results really do speak for themselves........:thumb:


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Well done


----------



## loneranger (Aug 13, 2010)

Good work once again Baker21, I'm going to have to get mine done... Sparkling Graphite 335d....


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Very nice as always sir!


----------



## Ian D (Mar 16, 2006)

Very nice work, you dont see many of the diesel ones around!


----------



## philmuskin (Oct 4, 2010)

Excellent work as usual Simon....... 
Looking forward to your up-coming detail ;0)


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks very nice... echo Gally's post too...sometime it's better just to make an improvement rather than chase a 100% finish....

Even more realistic when it's a car that the person isn't that bothered about detailing (not in the case, but just saying)

Top work mate!

:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

philmuskin said:


> Excellent work as usual Simon.......
> Looking forward to your up-coming detail ;0)


Cheers Phil, maybe you can update your Avatar then.........:wave:


----------



## philmuskin (Oct 4, 2010)

Not sure about that.... ;0)
Might have to put a close up of the current one though, now it's looking so good :0))


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

philmuskin said:


> Not sure about that.... ;0)
> Might have to put a close up of the current one though, now it's looking so good :0))


When your finally back and take that cover of it then I am sure it's worth it........:thumb:


----------



## philmuskin (Oct 4, 2010)

Just for you ;0)))


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

philmuskin said:


> Just for you ;0)))


Better.......:thumb:


----------



## shuggett (Oct 27, 2010)

Another excellent job!!!!
Just ordered a Makita to replace the Kestrel.
Glad to hear your pleased with your upgrade.
Cant wait to use the Makita!!


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Look at you with a dirty little French number..

You do seem to get cars with little paint on them..

Nice work as per usual ..


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

shuggett said:


> Another excellent job!!!!
> Just ordered a Makita to replace the Kestrel.
> Glad to hear your pleased with your upgrade.
> Cant wait to use the Makita!!


I don't think you will be disappointed, very happy with mine.........:buffer:



qstix said:


> Look at you with a dirty little French number..
> 
> You do seem to get cars with little paint on them..
> 
> Nice work as per usual ..


Yeah I am not sure why that is Rob, just my luck at the moment.........:lol:


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Superb correction work mate. 

I worked on a Clio 197 (if I recall it correctly) and the bonnet paint was simply incorrectable with the various polishes/pads I had to hand. Eventually had to give up and admit defeat. However, a few weeks later RussZS tackled the paintwork with Menz 203S and achieved near perfect correction (bar the bonnet which proved troublesome but did correct).

Easily the most difficult paintwork I've ever encountered. Some areas corrected 100% whereas others were simply not taking the correction at all.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

hotwaxxx said:


> Superb correction work mate.
> 
> I worked on a Clio 197 (if I recall it correctly) and the bonnet paint was simply incorrectable with the various polishes/pads I had to hand. Eventually had to give up and admit defeat. However, a few weeks later RussZS tackled the paintwork with Menz 203S and achieved near perfect correction (bar the bonnet which proved troublesome but did correct).
> 
> Easily the most difficult paintwork I've ever encountered. Some areas corrected 100% whereas others were simply not taking the correction at all.


Appreciate the comments and I have seen a fair few of RussZS's work on a fair few Megane's so thought I was in with a good shout, maybe try some 203s next time.........:thumb:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, looks great


----------



## rob_wilson1 (Apr 25, 2010)

Fantastic results as always :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Simon


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Really turned that around good job that man.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Very tidy enhancement Simon, cheers for posting:thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Tidy transformation Simon, some are the finished shots are very tasty:thumb:
How are you finding your makita?


----------



## Peter Jansen (Aug 12, 2008)

Great result ! Looks fantastic.

Greets, Peter


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

slrestoration said:


> Tidy transformation Simon, some are the finished shots are very tasty:thumb:
> 
> How are you finding your makita?


Cheers Nic, love it, I am sure there are lighter machines out there but the SIM 180 is similar in weight so it's no big change really, just quieter and better built maybe.......:buffer:


----------



## Stevo.C (Apr 29, 2011)

Brilliant job. I would love a black rs megane just a shame that black shows up every single mark.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice job :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi Baker 21, the finished results looks like pure perfection plus the interior jules had done looks a fantastic job, welldone from me and enjoy your weekend...

Just a question baker 21, the histyle dressing, is that the silicone version you had used or the non silicone version used, plus how many coats did you place on the tyres.
I very keen to know as i have continental sport contact 3 tyres as well.
I am planning on ordering some; i have noticed from your past details that you use to use meguiars hot shine, how does that product compare to histyle.

Takecare triptdi.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Trip tdi said:


> Hi Baker 21, the finished results looks like pure perfection plus the interior jules had done looks a fantastic job, welldone from me and enjoy your weekend...
> 
> Just a question baker 21, the histyle dressing, is that the silicone version you had used or the non silicone version used, plus how many coats did you place on the tyres.
> I very keen to know as i have continental sport contact 3 tyres as well.
> ...


Thaks for the comments and its been a busy weekend 

The Megane had a lot of marks still left in it but for a days detailing it certainly looked better 

Hi-Style is nit silicon based so it does sit well on the rubber, it's my favourite now but it does behave differently on different tyres but this is the same with other products, might be worth sourcing a sample to try?


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Another Stunner mate:thumb: Cracking work I just love the way Met Blacks come up after a polish:buffer:

Top stuff!!


----------

